# 2015 Car Shows in Texas



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

What up Texas? Starting a thread to help post up any Car Shows and Kickbacks anywhere in Texas. 

Post Em Up!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Shit Homie! Thanks for the post!


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

heavyd40 said:


> Good Shit Homie! Thanks for the post!


:thumbsup:


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsupost'em if you gott'em!


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

:sunglasses:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

that Kool there keep posting up for the lonestar state


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

FORTH OF JULY WEEKEND!!
Sat July 4th 2015
PECOS TX

5th Annual ONDA CAR SHOWDOWN

Flyer out soon!!!!


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

RUBIO1987 said:


> FORTH OF JULY WEEKEND!!
> Sat July 4th 2015
> PECOS TX
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Updated Flyer!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The BIG M would appreciate your support for this event.


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Eeek eeeeek eeeek eeeeek eeeek eeeeek eeeek eeeeek


bro nobody speaks dolphin around here :ugh:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

What's going on in heeeeeek eeeeek eeekeeek?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Backhand said:


> bro nobody speaks dolphin around here :ugh:


That's why i posted a pic/flyer! :twak:


TTMFT 4 D OG M!!!!!!


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's why i posted a pic/flyer! :twak:
> 
> 
> TTMFT 4 DA FAKE M!!!!!!


:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Backhand said:


> :inout:


 :nono:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Backhand said:


> bro nobody speaks dolphin around here :ugh:


Are you guys from h town coming to picnic?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

show67 said:


> Are you guys from h town coming to picnic?


Im from Houston and will take my two six foe impalas (58 and 59 rags)


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im from Houston and will take my two six foe impalas (58 and 59 rags)


Nobody asked you bald bitch!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

B.Y.O.D- Bring Your Own Dolphin


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Backhand said:


> B.Y.O.D- Bring Your Own Dolphin


Memein Pinguin

AKA,

Pee Wee Herman,

AKA

70Monte805


Stop spamming or I'm a have you perma banned!


Thank you

BJLatin


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~ (May 10, 2013)

im sure if the fellow riders from texas wanted to hear it from an asshohe they would fart


Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's why i posted a pic/flyer! :twak:
> 
> 
> TTMFT 4 D OG M!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice topic


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone kniw if they having forgiato fest in Dallas again ?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: To The Top for this thread, Big State one of the only states you can drive 12 to 14 hrs and not leave the state.......GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY would like to invite all clubs and solo riders out to the 5th annual DREAMING THE CURE CAR SHOW. Date is on April 12, 2015 and is from 11am- 5pm. Any ?s contact Joe T. At 940-368-6620 or Gino at +1 (817) 714-0158 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's keep posting them shows or kickbacks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

AUSTIN TX JUNE 7TH


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 1612466
> 
> AUSTIN TX JUNE 7TH


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its right around the corner.......


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

H-Bombs CC 4th Annual D-Day (Dad's Day) Picnic
VFW in Pearland, Tx
27 June 2015


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopefully the will clear up for this, but it should be a good time


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm: To The Top for this thread, * Big State one of the only states you can drive 12 to 14 hrs and not leave the state*.....GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY would like to invite all clubs and solo riders out to the 5th annual DREAMING THE CURE CAR SHOW. Date is on April 12, 2015 and is from 11am- 5pm. Any ?s contact Joe T. At 940-368-6620 or Gino at +1 (817) 714-0158 :thumbsup:


 Thats sounds dumb cause you can do that in cali n fla :twak:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Thats sounds dumb cause you can do that in cali n fla :twak:


Driving in circles


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:buttkick:Only north and South.......Not east and west.....not sure how long it would take to go from El Chuco to Texarkana but maybe if you put both states together and it might be just as wide........ but then again its none of my business I'm just sayin :dunno:


IMPALA863 said:


> Thats sounds dumb cause you can do that in cali n fla :twak:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Driving in circles


:facepalm:



reyrey1967 said:


> :buttkick:Only north and South.......Not east and west.....not sure how long it would take to go from El Chuco to Texarkana but maybe if you put both states together and it might be just as wide........ but then again its none of my business I'm just sayin :dunno:


so tx is not the only state :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm: To The Top for this thread, Big State *one of the only states *you can drive 12 to 14 hrs and not leave the state.......GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY would like to invite all clubs and solo riders out to the 5th annual DREAMING THE CURE CAR SHOW. Date is on April 12, 2015 and is from 11am- 5pm. Any ?s contact Joe T. At 940-368-6620 or Gino at +1 (817) 714-0158 :thumbsup:



Said one (1) of the only states.............


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Happening this weekend......


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


>


Is this a lowrider or donk show?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not sure. I would think there will low lows there. I got 
the flyer from RGV Lowriders Facebook page.



reyrey1967 said:


> Is this a lowrider or donk show?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: 3 day event coming soon.....:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Olskoolways79 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just moved to NW Houston from Southern Cali. Shipping my show ready 79 Grand Prix real soon. Trying to see where all the spots are at. Also have a 63 C10 long bed project. Gonna need a shop for that one if anyone can recommend a good one in the Spring area.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Olskoolways79 said:


> Just moved to NW Houston from Southern Cali. Shipping my show ready 79 Grand Prix real soon. Trying to see where all the spots are at. Also have a 63 C10 long bed project. Gonna need a shop for that one if anyone can recommend a good one in the Spring area.


Welcome,

Expensive Taste CC, has Low Rider Nights every now and then. 

It's a cool get together with lots of clean lolos. 

As far as a good shop?

The only one I trust is up in Coroe, TX here's the website: http://www.momusclecars.com

And ofcourse, we have Shorty's Hydraulics Shop in the North East Side of Houston. 

There's also Last Minute Customs in east Houston. 

You can also check OG Houston Lowrider in regional car clubs. 

Local clubs post their car show flyers there.


----------



## Olskoolways79 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks homie, I got family in Conroe and even so that's not a problem. I'll stop by there tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


>


I know Los magnificos has a lot of slabs and donks, what other Texas shows have a lot of slabs and Donk ? I want to see them as we never see slab style in Cali


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

gmo442 said:


> I know Los magnificos has a lot of slabs and donks, what other Texas shows have a lot of slabs and Donk ? I want to see them as we never see slab style in Cali



Your not missing anything homie...............


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


>


Just registered!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Just registered!


I'll be in SA this week end.....what side of town is this in the West side or the South side?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> I'll be in SA this week end.....what side of town is this in the West side or the South side?


South East San Antonio!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This Saturday,




I dont know if it was a good idea to have it on MM vs Pacman's fight. 

And at the same weekend of the Magnifico's car show.
But they still pull in a good turnout.

And they do it almost once a month as well.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> South East San Antonio!


 Koo I'm there.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Koo I'm there.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## lowlowlvr (May 31, 2013)

O.G.Traditions is having their 1st Annual Show and Shine on June 6, 2015! 414 N. General McMullen. San Antonio, Tx 

IF ITS LOW AND SLOW, AND YOU WANNA SHOW, BRING IT!! OR IF ITS CUSTOM, AND ITS ROLLING HARD, TU SABES!!! 

SHOW N SHINE will be from 5-10PM at the parking lot of Firme Copias! Firme oldies will be jamming by DJ Strey Uno!! Registration is from 4-5pm! Show N Shine from 5-10PM! Its gonna be CALIENTE so we are having our Show N Shine in the evening Que no? Trophies at 9:30PM. Just $10 to show your lowrider car or lowrider bike!!

Music, Food, and Chingos of Firme Ranflas!! 

TROPHYS FOR :
Best of show!
Best paint!
Most members!
Best Truck!
Best Lowrider!
Best Bomita!
Best Bike!
Best SUV
Best Slab!
Best Under Construction "must be in primer stage"


FREE TO SPECTATORS!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/417535935085238/

Event link


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Call:



The Big M will be prsent!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

AUSTIN TX SUNDAY JUNE 7TH,


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowlowlvr (May 31, 2013)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 1660274
> 
> AUSTIN TX SUNDAY JUNE 7TH,



How much at gate??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roll Call:
> 
> 
> 
> The Big M will be prsent!


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

Saturday july 18th in midland tx West TX Blvd Nights Car Show over $4000 in cash prizes for car hop and best of show winner's if you need any info contact Greedy 4322021234


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Corpus Christi Bound:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:worship:Sic pic..............


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Corpus Christi Bound:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> :worship:Sic pic..............


Thank you sir


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's some cars I saw at the Show:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics Line Up at Battle in the Bay, Corpus Christi:


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down this Fri. Dance, Sat. Cruise, & Sun. Picnic.......


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

In Texas for the next 2 weeks. Any shows or picnics near Irving?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------

